
Seth's Blog: No more big events - yannis
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2010/02/no-more-big-events.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+typepad%2Fsethsmainblog+%28Seth%27s+Blog%29&utm_content=My+Yahoo
======
wmeredith
I've spoken with Seth a few times and like the guy. He even endorsed some
software I helped build. (<http://countdowncart.com/>)

But as is his normal MO this is a half baked post thats heavy on sizzle and
woefully light on steak. It rings true to a certain part of me. At the same
time I have the little voice in my head I almost always hear when reading his
blog. It says, "What insight! but.. but... all these ideas without execution
or data are worthless."

Anyway, I like this point, and he makes many good ones, but without more
information or exploration most of his posts like this seem like platitudes.

~~~
yannis
His posts are becoming smaller and smaller, but I like them because they make
me think. Don't agree with this one fully though.

